# Bare Bottom Tank Or Is It



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

bare bottom tank or is it , this is my bare bottom tank with the bottom painted in caramel color , looks like sand or even clay .. i wanted a bare bottom tank with a substrate look from far and this works 100%


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks nice. That works fine unless you have a center brace underneath. I always paint bottom black regardless if I'm using sub or not.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I like that look!!!







What are those fish in there??


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a neat little idea. looks good.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i have never seen this done in my years on p fury.

interesting concept. i will definatly have to try this one day!

thanks for sharing


----------

